# Problem Converting Excel to PDF



## thunderstix33 (Dec 12, 2006)

I am having an issue that I'm sure has been brought up on this forum but I was unable to find it.

When I try to convert my Excel file (19 tabs) to a PDF, it will convert the first six with no problem, then the subsequent tabs will convert into their own files. This is becoming a pain as I have to convert this file several times in a week.

I should point out that it does not matter which conversion program I use (Adobe, Primo, etc)...they all do the same thing.

I should also point out that, yes, I am clicking the "Print entire workbook" option in the print window.

Any help on this would be fantastic. To me, a process that should take no more than a minute should not be taking me close to ten.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Does Primo show up as a printer on your system or as a converter?

If it doesn't show up as a printer, try a pdf "printer" like the free version of CutePDF.


----------



## thunderstix33 (Dec 12, 2006)

gistek said:


> Does Primo show up as a printer on your system or as a converter?
> 
> If it doesn't show up as a printer, try a pdf "printer" like the free version of CutePDF.


It, as well as the other PDF converters I've tried using (including Cute), shows up as a printer, yes.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I don't know why it would do this. A work-around might be to use the "Merge PDFs" (or similar) command. I hunted around in Excel help for a bit, thinking it might be some hidden setting, but couldn't find anything at all.


----------



## thunderstix33 (Dec 12, 2006)

There is an option to "Append file" in Primo, but I have to select that option manually for each page, which is what is taking so long.

Thanks for the quick response. I appreciate the help.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I used Adobe a while back and there was an option to batch merge. If the files had sequential names, they usually appeared in order. If not, there was an option to select a file and move it up or down. I haven't played with that in Cute professional, though.

I just had another thought. Is it possible the pages not included have been set to something other than the size of the first 6? If that is so, and you have automatic select for the paper tray, some pdf printers auto-select to different files. I'm not sure if setting the paper select to one tray would work if the pages really are different sizes. Some info might be cut off. 

The other option is to format all the worksheets to the same page size. If some need to be larger than others, you might be able to do a "remove whitespace" batch command in Adobe or Primo.


----------

